
Hapi.js – v17 - bricss
https://hapijs.com/updates#17
======
SeaDude
Without am "About" page on the website, I can't tell what this framework is
for. I've looked over each of the six pages listed, can't tell what to do with
this product or why my company may be interested in it.

~~~
devNC
"A rich framework for building applications and services"

"hapi enables developers to focus on writing reusable application logic
instead of spending time building infrastructure."

It's right there on the home page....

~~~
captainmuon
So this is like Django? Or is it like Heroku? Or more like AWS Lambda? Or
.NET? Could even be a hip development methodology.

I know it is hard to write a good about blurb, but why oh why do so many
projects end up with something this vague?

------
jonathanapp
I was recently wading through Loopback's voluminous docs and gobs and gobs of
auto-generated code, trying to figure out how to make a highly customized and
flexible REST API that allows things like this:

GET /api/crazy/long/path/that/goes/on/forever

It's a cinch in Hapi. Hapi is extremely flexible, minimal yet powerful, and a
joy to use. Big fan!

------
sumobob
Hapijs is great software that has left me consistently happy, strikes a nice
balance between too much, and too little.

------
pdrummond
This link goes to the main Hapi.js website which doesn't really explain much
about what's new in v17. From the release notes [0]:

"hapi v17.0.0 is a major new version of the framework.... The main change and
the motivation for this release is replacing callbacks with a fully
async/await interface."

I've never used Hapi.js before, but since hearing about how "async/await"
support has been implemented I'm definitely going to look into it more.

[0] -
[https://github.com/hapijs/hapi/issues/3658](https://github.com/hapijs/hapi/issues/3658)

------
treyhuffine
Hapi is the best api/server framework for Node. It's structured without being
too opinionated.

